# Does the FBQ2496 add a delay…?



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

…to the sub bass performance? I read somewhere that it adds a 1 feet delay. I’d like to clarify this, as there no mention of this in the users manual about a delay.

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, it adds ~1 msec DSP processing delay, and so would account for about a foot in distance. If you add a foot to the distance you tell your receiver that your sub is away from your ears, it will compensate.

brucek


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

brucek said:


> Yes, it adds ~1 msec DSP processing delay, and so would account for about a foot in distance. If you add a foot to the distance you tell your receiver that your sub is away from your ears, it will compensate.
> 
> brucek


Gotcha thanks bruek. I’ll just have to rework the mathematical side of it now.

Does this action only happen when filters are applied to FBQ2496 as well as Q and so on? Does the unit bypass the delay when (bypass mode)?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The BFD doesn't, but the FBQ may if it has a true bypass. Wouldn't make much sense to use an equalizer in bypass, so I guess it's a moot point.....

brucek


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Morning brucek very late here at the moment!

Well thank you, for the information anyways I’ll experiment.


----------

